# Life's Too Short



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The new 7 part series from Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant begins tonight on BBC2 @ 9:30pm.

I will say, I'm a massive fan of those two, and so am really looking forward to this :thumb:

Let's hope it's as good as The Office and Extras.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes i do like their work and must have watched the Office 50 times lol

Never even knew they were doing anything new so nice heads up :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It's all about dwarves (or rather a very well known one) and is another 'spoof' documentary style sit-com with some A-list celebs like was the case with the 2 series of Extras. From the trailers I've seen, looks good :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool

Ill go google it and read up -


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Bumpy :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im watching it now... 

warrick davis is the main character.

seems quite funny so far.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

******** missed it ...............


i player


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I enjoyed it :thumb: Liam Neeson part at the end was great. Very few people can convey 'uncomfortable situation' like Ricky can :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Big fan myself but found this very dissapointing, The Office and Extras set a high standard, hopefully the remaining six episodes will improve but there is only so much dwarf humour/pathos I can take.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i was ok, but far wide of the high standard set by their other ventures.

I liked the 'making of' which was on last week. it seemed to show all the good bits like Liam losing it on set while talking about aids.

Anyway LTS seems reasonably funny, but its not side splitting.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> i was ok, but far wide of the high standard set by their other ventures.
> 
> Anyway LTS seems reasonably funny, but its not side splitting.


I thought the same, some of it was too much like a dwarf playing David Brent imo.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just watched it (forgot to record it the other night)

Thought it was ace - Really funny and nearly p1ssed myself when he fell out of the Jeep :lol:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone see it last night with him dressed as a Bear because they didnt have an Ewok costume :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

i have to say i am really enjoying it. Okay it's not breaking any new ground over their previous series, and i do agree, it is a little like David Brent as a dwarf going from one awkward situation to the next. For me that's not necessarily a bad thing as if they made another 'Office' i would watch it.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

VIPER said:


> i have to say i am really enjoying it. Okay it's not breaking any new ground over their previous series, *and i do agree, it is a little like David Brent as a dwarf * going from one awkward situation to the next. For me that's not necessarily a bad thing as if they made another 'Office' i would watch it.


Yes, even the way that reporter was talking to Warwick his "style" of comic timing was exactly like you expect from merchant/ricky.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I've only just watched it today before seeing this thread. Feeling bit disappointed though as I didn't think it was all that. Like Viper said, I also thought he was like a mini David Brent. It's as if they've purposely told him to act that way. Shame really


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I saw a few mins of it and that was enough,did not find it funny at all.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ross said:


> I saw a few mins of it and that was enough,did not find it funny at all.


A few minutes of it really isn't enough to appreciate what it's about. It takes a bit longer to build the jokes up in this. None of his comedies are laugh a minute shows really.

As for the latest episode, the bit with Johnny Depp going on about his new film and his jokes about Ricky were brilliant! Depp is an absolute legend.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah I will pass on it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> A few minutes of it really isn't enough to appreciate what it's about. It takes a bit longer to build the jokes up in this. None of his comedies are laugh a minute shows really.


Pretty much what I was going to say - it's not slapstick.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Only saw the first episode but thought it was quite poor. 

Think Gervais is a little big for his boots at the mo and I was a massive Office fan. The use of "mong" for humour belongs in the 70's playground in my book. No need for it. 

This show seems half baked and not thought through. Supposed to be loosely on Warwicks life but I think that's a bit of a tall story. Or is that a short one!

Dwarf jokes are a little passe but I guess no harm there really. Best of elf to every one.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

VIPER said:


> Pretty much what I was going to say - *it's not slapstick*.


No your right Mark its not slapstick,its just sh*t


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I loved it


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

only watched the first episode and the out takes episode.

Warricks PA was the last straw in my opinion, Just stupid.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Concours CC said:


> Just watched it (forgot to record it the other night)
> 
> Thought it was ace - Really funny and nearly p1ssed myself when he fell out of the Jeep :lol:


same ere , that was funny!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Watched it tonight and wont watch it again. Really uncomfortable watching the classroom scene and think its scraping the barrel already.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Everything Gervais has done is hugely overrated.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Just Lee and myself then is it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip :wave:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

In the same way that scary films don't make me feel entertained, they make me feel scared (and not in a nice way).

Awkward scenes do not make me laugh, they make me feel awkward and not in a about to have sex for the first time kind of awkward. More like watching someone get dumped kind of awkward.

Awkwardness isn't funny. Life's too short isn't funny.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm enjoying it! Good show by Gerv and Merch which unfortunately is being compared to their two earlier and more successful offerings.

I was cracking up at the Liam Neeson scene. How Gervias got through that I do not know!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Skype video call gone badly wrong was great :lol:


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

VIPER said:


> The Skype video call gone badly wrong was great :lol:


had me in stitches!


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I watched the first 2 episodes and will not be watching any more, didn't find it funny, I smiled at a couple of bits


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been loving the series. I wasn't expecting it to be up there with The Office or Extras but I reckon it is. 

Warwick Davis manages to pull off Gervais/Merchant's humour really well. 

I think as a series on it's own it's perhaps not as obviously funny but I've been following Gervais and Steve Merchant for some time with their pod casts, TV series and stand up and this series encompasses their sense of humour.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Despite me championing it at the beginning, and although I still enjoyed it overall, I thought the final 2 episodes were a little lacking - almost like they'd run out of ideas for the downfall of the main character. On that basis I don't think it's got legs for another series personally, as it'd likely just be more of the same?

Having said that, I admire the writing duo immensely, so maybe they've a twist of fortune planned for the downtrodden Warwick, taking it off in a new direction.....who knows?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must admit I've only seen the first two episodes fully and half of the third so will have to see how it pans out for the final episodes.


----------

